# Finally, finally coming this time



## golden future (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi
Its taken another 6 months but now I'm sold and coming on 24th May, original Portugese property fell through, but I think that was for the best. Renting a cottage in Ferreira do zezere to begin my property search for that ideal Yoga retreat.
So looking to meet up with folk in the area and start to get to know you.
One question how long does it take to open a bank account.
See you soon
Golden Future - now it begins!!!


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

someone sounds happy. thats good to know
if you got the right papers then you can open a bank account with in a day 
GOOD LUCK


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

About 10 mins if you've got everything to hand and some money to put in.

It is far easier to say you are a *UK resident initially*, otherwise you might have to provide proof of being a Resident, once the account is open you then change the address a couple of weeks later.

My personal preference is Millennium because they have good internet banking with an English option, you also can transfer money from UK via HSBC at no cost, quickly with good rates, but I would use a Broker for any major amounts.

Normal ID required
Fiscal Number ( you can't open an account without one)
Passport 
UK utility bill/s
Payslip, contract or similar 

You can even print forms required and pre complete
Millennium bcp


----------



## golden future (Jun 20, 2010)

canoeman said:


> About 10 mins if you've got everything to hand and some money to put in.
> 
> It is far easier to say you are a *UK resident initially*, otherwise you might have to provide proof of being a Resident, once the account is open you then change the address a couple of weeks later.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I have already got money lodged with a broker ready to transfer and I've arranged to go day after I arrive to tax office to get my fiscal number.
As I will have sold my house in Uk when I arrive would Uk utility bill be relevant as I've closed down my business here and will be setting up a new business in Portugal I don't have payslips or contract.
Will my temporary address in Portugal be sufficient?
Many thanks
Golden Future


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If you read the post Fiscal number by grandwazoo you'll see that Fiscal number should be easy and quick, but sometimes not, it's the same with a Bank A/c it is normally quicker and easier to open as a NON Resident, if you don't have payslips, contract then your last tax return is ok, as is a recent utility bill.

The bills and pay slips etc are not used to do credit searches etc but merely to _prove_ or _justify_ non resident status.

If you come across a stickler for procedure then you are supposed to have proof of Portuguese address and Residence, which can be a problem if you've just arrived.


----------



## golden future (Jun 20, 2010)

canoeman said:


> If you read the post Fiscal number by grandwazoo you'll see that Fiscal number should be easy and quick, but sometimes not, it's the same with a Bank A/c it is normally quicker and easier to open as a NON Resident, if you don't have payslips, contract then your last tax return is ok, as is a recent utility bill.
> 
> The bills and pay slips etc are not used to do credit searches etc but merely to _prove_ or _justify_ non resident status.
> 
> If you come across a stickler for procedure then you are supposed to have proof of Portuguese address and Residence, which can be a problem if you've just arrived.


Thanks. I've printed off forms, some questions not translated too well into English so I'll wait until I can clarify, such as parents names is this just for security question as here, otherwise not much point they are both dead. Or what is a demand deposit or a natural person! All easy I'm sure.
I think for proof of address should be Ok with receipt for deposit.
Yes saw post re Fiscal number, hopefully it will be fine.
I beleive to buy a car I need fiscal number, do I also need proof of residency?
Cheers
Golden Future


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

golden future said:


> Thanks. I've printed off forms, some questions not translated too well into English so I'll wait until I can clarify, such as parents names is this just for security question as here, otherwise not much point they are both dead. Or what is a demand deposit or a natural person! All easy I'm sure.
> I think for proof of address should be Ok with receipt for deposit.
> Yes saw post re Fiscal number, hopefully it will be fine.
> I beleive to buy a car I need fiscal number, do I also need proof of residency?
> ...


You need a Fiscal number to do about everything in Portugal, no you don't need to be a resident to buy a car, you might get better insurance offer if you bring proof of any no claims bonus.
Parents names are used extensively on lots of Portuguese documents, don't be surprised when asked for them. Portuguese use various family names or retain maiden names so its a family line rather than a security question
the Demand deposit is probably first deposit into a/c, natural person? not looked at forms in a long while, come back later when I have a look


----------



## golden future (Jun 20, 2010)

canoeman said:


> You need a Fiscal number to do about everything in Portugal, no you don't need to be a resident to buy a car, you might get better insurance offer if you bring proof of any no claims bonus.
> Parents names are used extensively on lots of Portuguese documents, don't be surprised when asked for them. Portuguese use various family names or retain maiden names so its a family line rather than a security question
> the Demand deposit is probably first deposit into a/c, natural person? not looked at forms in a long while, come back later when I have a look


Well I know some unnatural ones!!!
Again many thanks, this is such a great web site, you are all so helpful.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Maybe just used to Portuguese forms now, but don't really see any great problems for

Demand Deposit reads as Account Application
Natural Person read as Personal application

Fill in, help you get used to writing date back to front

Oh yes when writing € amounts its generally 14*.*500*,*00€ not 14*,*500*.*00 as UK does.


----------



## golden future (Jun 20, 2010)

canoeman said:


> Maybe just used to Portuguese forms now, but don't really see any great problems for
> 
> Demand Deposit reads as Account Application
> Natural Person read as Personal application
> ...


Many thanks, all these little details to get used to!


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

Having done it myself I certainly found it easier opening the account from the UK before leaving for Portugal - most of the PT banks have branches in London.
B


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hope the move went well and that you are now settled in


----------



## golden future (Jun 20, 2010)

siobhanwf said:


> Hope the move went well and that you are now settled in


Thanks Siobahn
3 weeks already! And moved already, first cottage too far out no signal and very isolated now in Casolinha so connected to the world again and with neighbours.
Everyone - Portugese and expats helpful and friendly. Still sifting through properties but hoping to get up and running with yoga classes shortly.
So Golden Future has begun and I'm liking it!
:clap2:
Janet:


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

golden future said:


> Thanks Siobahn
> 3 weeks already! And moved already, first cottage too far out no signal and very isolated now in Casolinha so connected to the world again and with neighbours.
> Everyone - Portugese and expats helpful and friendly. Still sifting through properties but hoping to get up and running with yoga classes shortly.
> So Golden Future has begun and I'm liking it!
> ...


mhart79 is moving your way soon. Miranda do Covo is not too far from you. :clap2:


----------

